# , GAAP,

## Kirruha

,  !

    ,            ,   ,  ,        . 

     ?

  "    " -   ,    .     .

----------


## -

> 


       (    ,         ,   ,       ,     ..  ..),    (  )     . -  .

----------


## Kirruha

!           ( ,   ).   ,        OPEX,        .

----------


## -

> OPEX,        .


,      .         .           (    ?),    . ,    ,      .

----------


## Kirruha

!    . 
_,    ,      ._ 
  ,       ,   .  ,               ...                    )))

----------


## -

*Kirruha*,    .           . ,     -   ,    CAPEX ( )  OPEX (.),   -    .          ,      ,  : ,  ,    .

----------

